# Jayco - Fiberglass or Aluminum exterior?



## faber@mssblue.net (May 7, 2006)

I have been looking for a trailer in the 27 ft range with bunks and queen size bed.  I've found a trailer that seems great, but I don't know anything about it.  It is a Jayco Jay Flight 27 BH.  Jayco has a similar trailer in a line with the fibreglass walls and I need some info from someone in the know out there.  The fiberglass model is a Jay Feather 29Y.

Any Help most appreciated,
Faber
Navasota, Texas


----------



## linda longpre (May 8, 2006)

Jayco - Fiberglass or Aluminum exterior?

My husband & I just bought a 2006 29n ft jayco feather 2 weeks ago.  We heard good things about it and we enjoyed it thoroughly.  This is our first trailer and did a lot of research.  I do hope you get a response from someone who has owned one for awhile longer. Have you ever owned a rv before or is this your first?

Good luck on your research!


----------



## scrappypapa (May 8, 2006)

Jayco - Fiberglass or Aluminum exterior?

I STARTED CAMPING BACK IN THE SEVENTIES. FIRST WAS A TENT, SLEEPING BAG,COLEMAN GAS STOVE AND LANTERN. THEN CAME A 57 STEPVAN THAT I CONVERT OVER TO A MINI MOTOR HOME. THEN A 77 21 FOOT TRAVEL TRAILER. IN 99, I  BOUGHT A 28 FOOT DODGE SOUTHWIND MOTOR HOME. I TRADED IT FOR A 1960 SHASTA 16 FOOTER. NOW I HAVE A 68 21 FOOT LAYTON. I'VE EVEN SLEPT OUT UNDER THE STARS. THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME AIR OUT. BOB


----------



## scrappypapa (May 8, 2006)

Jayco - Fiberglass or Aluminum exterior?

I STARTED CAMPING BACK IN THE SEVENTIES. FIRST WAS A TENT, SLEEPING BAG,COLEMAN GAS STOVE AND LANTERN. THEN CAME A 57 STEPVAN THAT I CONVERT OVER TO A MINI MOTOR HOME. THEN A 77 21 FOOT TRAVEL TRAILER. IN 99, I  BOUGHT A 28 FOOT DODGE SOUTHWIND MOTOR HOME. I TRADED IT FOR A 1960 SHASTA 16 FOOTER. NOW I HAVE A 68 21 FOOT LAYTON. I'VE EVEN SLEPT OUT UNDER THE STARS. THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME AIR OUT. BOB :laugh:


----------

